# Anyone going to the ADBA show in south FL Nov 28?



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Just wanted to see if any of the family was going or wanted to go to Bushnell FL, thanksgiving weekend?

We will be there


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Very cool! I know some folks going. I'm not going though


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

I wish I could just to gawk at some of the dogs there, haha.
But nope, too busy unfortunately. Have fun though!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

too bad is was not in Feb...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw good luck!!!!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

mccoypitbulls said:


> too bad is was not in Feb...


Theres a show in March in North FL.>! Whats up


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Ok last chance!! We are leaving Friday morning. Supposed to be 70 and sunny (surprise surprise)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck!!! Super jealous! lol


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Best of luck to you and your pups this weekend!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Best of luck for who is going to far for me


----------

